# Why are we more fertile following a loss?



## sazza

I just wondered why our bodies are so fertile following a loss? Or, is this a myth?


----------



## wishing4bub#3

i am not sure why but they also say you are fertile after a d and c too!!!


----------



## CurlySue

I think it's something to do with 'total clean out' - the same way they say that we are more fertile after HSG or Lap and Dye.


----------



## sazza

I just wondered, as I had heard we are more fertile, but didn't understand why. I have an appointment with the GP at the hospital in 6 weeks, and not sure if we should wait until we see her, before we TTC again. We lost our baby due to the baby having an extra set of chromosomes, which the GP confirmed is very rare, and is unlikely to happen again.


----------



## lauram22

i was just wondering the same thing!! my gp told me to wait 1 month after mc to start trying again, but is this for health reasons or purely dates??
i want to ttc again now :( xx


----------



## AlwaysPraying

They say you can be more fertile after a loss of any kind, that first month especially. It seems to be because the uterus is in prime shape to accept implanting of an egg. And your body is already high in pregnancy hormones, so it's already sort of ahead of the game. But it's a crap shoot for everyone.

I'm really sorry to hear about what you've gone through. We lost ours due to T13 chromosome problem. It's a terrible thing to deal with and I just say that you make sure you are emotionally ready to try again. For me, the whole shock of what happened hit me really hard. It was too much information too quickly and before I knew it, it was all over. Realizing how sick baby was still upsets me. I'm in the same boat as you with the recurrence rate. They say it's a "fluke" and won't happen again. Which is nice to hear. 

They did tell me, because of the genetic issue to wait two cycles, only to let the hormones calm down, because we have the additional stress and crisis hormones in our bodies, that maybe others don't. (not to take away from anyone else's loss, sorry if that came out wrong). Let me know if this makes sense, and I hope your doing as well as can be.


----------



## fluffyblue

sazza said:


> I just wondered why our bodies are so fertile following a loss? Or, is this a myth?


My nurse said you are more fertile but doc said even though you are fertile the thickening of the uterine lining needs to build back up to sustain a good healthy pregnancy especially after a D&C - my AF just arrived 31 days afer my D&C and Im pleased I waited. I am glad I waited one cycle...


----------



## Truman

fluffyblue said:


> sazza said:
> 
> 
> I just wondered why our bodies are so fertile following a loss? Or, is this a myth?
> 
> 
> My nurse said you are more fertile but doc said even though you are fertile the thickening of the uterine lining needs to build back up to sustain a good healthy pregnancy especially after a D&C - my AF just arrived 31 days afer my D&C and Im pleased I waited. I am glad I waited one cycle...Click to expand...

Fluffyblue, are you trying to tell us something...... or am i reading between too many lines???


----------



## fluffyblue

Truman said:


> fluffyblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sazza said:
> 
> 
> I just wondered why our bodies are so fertile following a loss? Or, is this a myth?
> 
> 
> My nurse said you are more fertile but doc said even though you are fertile the thickening of the uterine lining needs to build back up to sustain a good healthy pregnancy especially after a D&C - my AF just arrived 31 days afer my D&C and Im pleased I waited. I am glad I waited one cycle...Click to expand...
> 
> Fluffyblue, are you trying to tell us something...... or am i reading between too many lines???Click to expand...

Sorry for the confusion - I asked my nurse after my D&C if I am more fertile after a D&C as I was desperate to conceive, she said yes you are very fertile. However when I asked the doctor, he said that whilst you are fertile after a D&C it is advisable to allow the uterine lining to thicken to allow a better implantation becuase after a D&C they scrape away the entire uterine lining. Thats all I was saying sorry to confuse. :shrug:


----------



## Truman

Oh well never mind, I was just musing, looking for some good news lol.

I am going on holiday in two weeks so I'm hoping for a fresh start when we get back.


----------



## fluffyblue

Truman said:


> Oh well never mind, I was just musing, looking for some good news lol.
> 
> I am going on holiday in two weeks so I'm hoping for a fresh start when we get back.

Hey there are two ladies on here who miscarried same time as me at the end of June and both have just got a BFP and another lady I talk to is a BFN like me, I think its just pure luck, I dont think I ovulated correctly, had dark OPK but didnt really feel like I ovulated properly. I hope you are ok and Im really sorry for your situation, I have been there 3 times and its not easy, I am here if you want some one to talk to, not advice as in this situation thats not what you need. Have a nice holiday, Heather xx


----------



## diane60f

(PG mentioned)



.
.
.
.
.

after my early miscarriage last month, i conceived right away with twins.

I'm truly sorry for your loss, this is our fifth pregnancy with no live children so i can deeply relate to you and family who has lost a child.

God bless you all and prayers for our healthy children!
Love, 
Diane


----------



## lauraperrysan

well after trying for 10 months we got our 3rd bfp (but all ended in m/c) :( 
after waiting 10 months between our 2nd and 3rd bfp I was expecting a long wait....only to get a bfp straigh after 3rd m/c.....
Sadly all 4 bfp have ended in m/c :( But ur odd's next time are great, please dont let me worry u! I am in the minority!
As far as i knew the reason they say wait 1 cycle is for dating purposes....
Good luck for next time and hope u get that bf - sticky - p very quickly 
xxx


----------



## Sparklestar

Hi,

They told me at the hospital after my d and c that i had to wait at least one cycle because 'your body won't be strong enough to supprt another Pregnancy staright away and you will most likely miscarry again'. However my GP said thats a load of old tosh and lots of women go onto have perfectly healthy babies without seeing AF again after a miscarriage, although he said its preferable for you to wait one cycle for dates! xxx


----------



## sazza

lauraperrysan said:


> well after trying for 10 months we got our 3rd bfp (but all ended in m/c) :(
> after waiting 10 months between our 2nd and 3rd bfp I was expecting a long wait....only to get a bfp straigh after 3rd m/c.....
> Sadly all 4 bfp have ended in m/c :( But ur odd's next time are great, please dont let me worry u! I am in the minority!
> As far as i knew the reason they say wait 1 cycle is for dating purposes....
> Good luck for next time and hope u get that bf - sticky - p very quickly
> xxx

Thanks for your reply, and so sorry for your loses. Thank you for your positive words. x x


----------



## FBbaby

I remember reading somewhere after doing tons of research on m/c that the reason we are more fertile afterwards is because progesterone levels can still be higher than expected in a normal cycle.

I don't know if it is true, but I have read here a few times that those temping did see higher temps than normal right after the miscarriage (both before and after ovulating). It was the case for me too.


----------



## XxXBubsXxX

I dont know but i beleive it. Took me 2 1/2 years to get preg, lost it at 13 weeks, concieved 3 weeks later b4 even had a period after the d and c. xx


----------

